# City of Death (Image heavy!)



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

So here we go. Part one of my City of Death.

Let`s start with a description of the first piece.

Here we have half (the left) of what will eventually be a Church. Kits used are 1 Basilica Administratum, plastic I beam, metal 1mm tube.

After removing all the bits from the sprue I laid them on the table and came up with a few different layouts for the pannels. Here are some of the ideas: (don`t forget it is the left side so will be mirrored on the right)




























After a little bit of planning I found that I needed to make the building a little narrower so I moved a few things and came up with this:










Here is a shooped mirror image so you get the whole idea,











So, let the trimming and filing comense... :ireful2: ...the bit I have the most!

Then onto the sticky stuff! Note the rather crafty use of the hobby vice, yay gravity 










So while things are drying I start thinking about a few of the little details. For starters, you know that lamp post... that silly looking dome on top...










forget that! SPIKE!










Then I thought, well it is a building, and on the roof of most building like that they have gutters or something similar to let the water run off the roof, so I take these little guys and drill a hole in the mouth, slip in a bit of 1mm pipe and also decide that they would look better with the claws drilled out too. (look further to the end for the final pic)










After much work an toil, a few hiccups with almost drilling the mouth off an eagle head, and me removing one of the doors (or to be specific half of one) so that it can be open with naught but a craft knife, here we have it!










Eagle head drain pipes with gargoyle (note the drilled out feet on the eagles):









Inside of the building (note the addition of the I beams:










The next step is to buy and build the other half, once that is done then I can get the Celestine Living Saint that will go atop the centre tower (along with some extra railing) as a statue as this will be a Church of The Adepta Sororitas. Then once the whole thing is complete then I can paint.

So tell me what you think folks!
:angry: I HATE MOULD LINES:angry:
(Much listening of Hammerfall :music: was done during the construction.)


Basilica Complete! sans Celestine though...


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

Really Nice. Look forward to final look. Will you be using other models as statues? Gore/dead people outside? A lynched up Elder? heh


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good so far dude. Looking forwards to seeing it all done.


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

Commissar Schultz said:


> Really Nice. Look forward to final look. Will you be using other models as statues? Gore/dead people outside? A lynched up Elder? heh


lol, I like the idea of the lynched Eldar but alas no, this one will be on the `clean`section of the diorama, hence the building being intact. Maybe during the next phase where there will be the front lines of battle I will have a lynched Eldar just for you, lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh hell yeah. Cities of Death buildings are outstanding when combined.

For the eagles head drain pipes - will these be a little bit smaller? Currently, the pipes are huge - it's small touches when looking closer that really make models pop, rather than obvious things such as those wich slightly detract.

And thoughs of inclduing Bastions from Planetstrike?


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

So i've updated my OP with pics of the complete Basilica. The space on the roof at the top is for a Celestine the Living Saint which I have placed an order for as my local store is kinda small and doesn't keep much stock in. I may also add some railing to the platform inside and a bell above it in the tower too, have to see if I can get something the right size though first.

In answer to Vaz, no the pipes will not be shorter as they are that long because if they _were_ shorter the water that would run out of them would not clear the flying butress when it hits the ground and would cause the top of the butress to erode over time... see, small details... I think of them, lol.


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, I also whipped this up with my spare bits and ruin parts...


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

So i've been working on some painting on the smaller ruin. Unfortunately my camera is out of action at the moment but I should have it up and running again soon and will post some pics. Also I will post some of my Space Marines, I have two squads finished, about to paint a command squad and captain and have completed a Razorback and Predator.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

looks good so far, cant wait to see the rest of the battlezone.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking awesome so far! Rep is coming your way.

I just thought, the gargoyles from the eternity stair arcane fulcrum for warhammer would be excellent on imperial buildings...


----------

